# Coyote Calling Late Season



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have little experience with calling Coyotes but have shot my fair share. I am looking for a different type of spring break trip this year, as it is my senior year in college. I will be off the first week of March and have ample property on some high-varmint areas in the U.P.

What is the experience calling during this time of year? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

Buck Hunter here is a link to the predator hunting forum you might do better there.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=100


----------



## flytiedan (Mar 21, 2011)

Carry extra shells.... buddy found himself surrounded a couple years ago. Hare in distress.. NOT cotton tail. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

flytiedan said:


> Carry extra shells.... buddy found himself surrounded a couple years ago. Hare in distress.. NOT cotton tail.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Too bad he wasn't a long range marksman, he could of remedied the problem in short order. Did you witness this or just passing on unsubstantiated info?


----------



## flytiedan (Mar 21, 2011)

Trust the guy with my life. Not too far fetched either way. Initialy he only saw the first two crossing the field. Said he had his hairs on one in the field when he heard a twig snap behind him. Didn't take the shot cause his rifle only held 5 rounds. Never said how many he saw just said he wanted every last round..... I would too.

So as far as long range goes squatch... most of the stands I've done were in thickets. 50yd max shot with scatter so no long range.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Dependin on what days in march usually I do well from the 2nd week in feb till the 1st or 2nd week of march with female invite calls. And a sure thing call or as close as I've found to a sure thing call is a chicken distress call.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shephard1993 (Aug 5, 2009)

I do a lot of guiding for coyote in my area, so I have to constantly mix up the calling. If I was hunting the U.P in march I would use plenty of coyote vocalization meaning female invite, and challenge howls. The coyote should have there territory well astablished by this time. I have also had very good luck with fawn in distress. Our snowshoe numbers are way down here, and the deer seem to be on the menu more so.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Where do you guide/How much do you charge?


----------

